# 6 Volt Battery



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey guys,

I just bought 4 Superlex Premium 6 volt batteries (XG6-30).

I have two questions:

1. How many amps are these things going to give me? I can't find ratings in Amps? I was going with 2 4Ds @ 200amps each and looking at 400 amps total. My friend, told me these things wired in 12volt (2+2) would give me 400+amps?

2. Anyone want to offer the wiring series? I made 2 wires to put the 2 batteries in series. Now I'm just asking before I wire in each 2x6volt as if it were a solid 12 volt.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Since superior battery does not maintain spec sheets on line for this battery....your only option is to call them and ask about the 20 hour amp rating for these batteries. This will be the 12V amp hour rating when you put two of them together. 
Product Information: (270) 866-6056

These look to be about the same size as the Popular Trojan T-105's and THOSE batteries give you 225amp/hours at 12V per pair...but this is for your comparison purposes only...as the same size batteries can provide very different amp hours, construction and life cycles.

Here's how you hook them up:


----------



## Sailpilot (Dec 1, 2004)

Cam,

Man are you quick!

Thanks for your help once again.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Sailpilot,

When you wrote, "My friend, told me these things wired in 12volt (2+2) would give me 400+amps?", I dected a possible point of confusion --
If the manufacturer rates a single battery at X amp hours that's X amp hours at the voltage of that battery. E.g. individual Trojan 105's Cam mentions are 225 amp hours at 6V. You wire two of them in series to increase the voltage to 12V but you don't double the amp hours -- the two T 105 batteries series are still 225 amp hours, but now the output is at 12V. You've doubled the potential output in watts (Watts = volts x amps), but not the amp hours.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Billy...the key in his post is 
"these things wired in 12volt *(2+2)* would give me 400+"

The "2+2" indicates that he knew there would be 4 batteries necessary to achieve 400+ amps at 12V.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Thanks, Cam... 2 + 2 does = 4. Electrons was never my forte. I guess arithmetic wasn't either.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

So why is using 2 x 6v bats @ 100A = 200A, more desirable than 1 x 12v @200A . Is it a charging thing.


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

No, it's not a charging thing, it's a battery construction thing. 6V golf cart batteries are "true" deep cycle batteries with very thick all lead plates and can be drawn deeper and supposedly last longer than the typical RV/Marine deep cycle 12V battery. RV/Marine batteries are not "True" deep cycle batteries. They are a combo battery good for house and starting. There are 12V true deep cycel batteries available but they are more expensive and much larger than the 6V batteries. So some folks want the 6V batteries and then wire them in parallel to get 12V. 

Me, I've always used the standard 12V RV/Marine batteries as house batteries and never had a problem. My last set lasted 4 years in constant use. There is no secret to this. Keep them charged, check the electrolyte level once a month, check the output voltage and check with a hygrometer occasionally. Keep them clean (dirt can actually drain your batteries). Use a good quality 3 or 4 stage charger and they should last for 4-5 years, maybe longer.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Simon
It's a weight thing. Easier to lift a 6v into a battery tray.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I think I would amend that to "typical inexpensive" marine 12V wet cell batteries are less well constructed than the GOOD golf cart batteries like the Trojan T105's. There are many very well constructed marine deep cycle batteries in 12V form factors available today. As always...you pay a price for the word "marine" and golf carts may be more economical...but tha is also offset by the need to make up additional cables of marine grade wire. The chief advantage imho of selecting 2 golf carts rather than one 8D battery of slightly larger capacity (225 vs. 255AH), is that the weight is easier to deal with when broken up into two batteries. Having schlepped four 164 pound 8d's of and onto my boat and paid the price the next morning...that argument has merit!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The other advantage of using golf cart batteries is often a space issue. Sometimes you just can't fit an 8D into a given space, but might have two smaller spaces that you can fit two GC batteries.


----------



## MiVelero (Oct 30, 2007)

SimonV said:


> So why is using 2 x 6v bats @ 100A = 200A, more desirable than 1 x 12v @200A . Is it a charging thing.


I believe it should be;

2x6v @100a gives you 12v @ 100 a in series or 200a @6 v in parallel...



peikenberry said:


> So some folks want the 6V batteries and then wire them in parallel to get 12V.


parallel = same v x2 amps

series = 2x v 1 x amps


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*Availability is an issue*

I have 4 x 6v 225a/h batteries and very happy that I do.

My only concern is that of I lose one for whatever reason it may be hard to replace in many parts of the world. And because of the size and orientation of my battery enclosure I would have difficulty replacing it with a 12v battery of any description. Right away I lose half my housebank capacity.

If you have 12v batts and one goes, you can temporarily replace it with an automotive battery of a similar size/voltage almost anywhere in the world. Not a perfect match but better than instantly losing half your battery bank capacity.

I wouldn't swap but it is a little worrysome.

Andre


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

Andre,

Where in the world do you think there are no golf carts? 

I doubt this is a big problem for most sailors!

Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Antarctica... 


btrayfors said:


> Andre,
> 
> Where in the world do you think there are no golf carts?
> 
> ...


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

*Not a problem for sailors cruising around America . . .*

But then who would want to?



btrayfors said:


> Where in the world do you think there are no golf carts?


Mozambique, Nose Be (Madagascar) Seychelles, Christmas Islands (Indian Ocean), Marshall Islands, Marquesas (Nuku Hiva), to name a few that I have visited - this list could get really long.

In fact most of the nicest places in the world to cruise are in island groups too small, too steep or too 3rd-world to host golf courses. So why would they have golf carts?  Even in a lot of places where golf carts are found, there is little chance they will have stock of spare batteries available to the passing sailor. Conversely, most have taxis or other vehicles.

Andre


----------



## peikenberry (Apr 26, 2000)

> _So some folks want the 6V batteries and then wire them in parallel to get 12V._


Gads I must have been asleep when i wrote that. Two 6V are wired in series to get 12 volts. What I was thinking about was my two 12Vs wired in parallel! Mind over matter! My fingers have a mind of their own sometimes.

Also. The same batteries are used on things other than golf carts, such as small fork lifts. They are generally called golf cart batteries but are used in many other small electric vehicles. So you should be able to find them in many places besides the US.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*wiring for 2 t-105*

Can some show me how to wire 2 trogan t-105's - thanks sal



camaraderie said:


> I think I would amend that to "typical inexpensive" marine 12V wet cell batteries are less well constructed than the GOOD golf cart batteries like the Trojan T105's. There are many very well constructed marine deep cycle batteries in 12V form factors available today. As always...you pay a price for the word "marine" and golf carts may be more economical...but tha is also offset by the need to make up additional cables of marine grade wire. The chief advantage imho of selecting 2 golf carts rather than one 8D battery of slightly larger capacity (225 vs. 255AH), is that the weight is easier to deal with when broken up into two batteries. Having schlepped four 164 pound 8d's of and onto my boat and paid the price the next morning...that argument has merit!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

how do you wire 2 t-105's. please illustrate


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just erase the top two batteries in the illustration above. 


sdangelo said:


> how do you wire 2 t-105's. please illustrate


----------

